
Nazino Affair - dmitriy_ko
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazino_affair
======
Etheryte
Perhaps it's because I'm not a native speaker, but the English translation
seems very odd. The Russian name is "Nazino Tragedy" (or "The Tragedy of
Nazino"), which is directly translatable, but for some reason "Affair" is used
instead.

Regarding the event itself, sadly it wasn't a rare occurrence in the Soviet
Union, deportations from Estonia [1] coming to mind as the first one happened
79 years ago today. There too, 10,000 people were taken from their homes and
sent to Siberia, roughly 6000 never returned.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_deportations_from_Eston...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_deportations_from_Estonia)

